# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نیمه متمرکز رو چیکارش کنم؟

## zagheh

اگر کسی در مصاحبه شرکت بکنه ...دوباره میتونه انصراف بده و در یک رشته  متمرکز تحصیل کنه؟

و اگر  زمان مصاحبه تا شهریور یا مهرماه طول بکشه .دیگه تکلیف داوطلب مشخص نیست که قبول میشه یا نه.......اونوقت باید چیکار کنه؟؟؟آیا میتونه در صورت رد شدن در مصاحبه،تو یک دانشگاه روزانه ادامه تحصیل بده؟؟

----------


## par.rah

میشه رشته ای رو که میخواید مصاحبه بشید رو بگید؟ ممکنه فرق کنه

----------


## zagheh

در ضمن کسی میدونه  اولویت های متمرکز و نیمه متمرکز رو چجوری باید انتخاب کنه؟؟؟؟؟

اول متمرکز یا نیمه متمرکز ها رو تو اولویت قرار بدیم؟؟؟؟

----------

